# Mini Press Break



## Getaway (Oct 17, 2015)

It seems like I always have a need to bend a small piece of heavy sheetmetal for a bracket or something.  Just could not do a very good job with the vise and a hammer so I bought a Vise Brake from Grizzly.  It was not much better than the vise and hammer.  I fabricated a small hydraulic press to hold the vise break parts.  Bends .074 SS like a champ.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 17, 2015)

Very nice work.


----------



## kvt (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks real nice,   looks like it should make some nice bends.


----------



## sanddan (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice bender. Do you have any more info on the grizzly vise break? Couldn't find it on their site


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 19, 2015)

Using the square stock for uprights as well as guides for the upper die was a great idea.


----------



## brino (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey Getaway, 

Nice design, you'll be using that for years........and I bet have a lot of the "sincerest form of flattery" in the way of "imitation"!

I have the Lee Valley vice bending jig:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32011&cat=1,43456,43407

problems:
-it is too narrow at only 3"
-on a small vice it is too "deep"; by the time the jaws are open wide enough for the tool the screw is out of the vice!

I started using it in my home-made shop press too. It works great there, I just needed to set both halves on another metal spacer due to the little lips for catching the vice jaws. I would also be interested in getting a larger set.



sanddan said:


> Do you have any more info on the grizzly vise break? Couldn't find it on their site



Hi sanddan, seeing the better one made me look too, I found these links to the 4", 5" and 6" ones respectively.....
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Vise-Brake/H3243
http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Vise-Brake/H3244
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Vise-Brake/H3245

Another benefit to the Grizzly ones is that the male die is replaceable......hmmm, I wonder what shipping would cost me....

-brino


----------

